# Except when the asshole abandons her when she's a child.



## bailarín

Hello colleagues of WR,

My friend just sent me a message about how although each woman may not be the queen of the house in a marriage, they will always be daddy's little princess.

I wanted to reply: Except when the asshole abandons her when she's a child.

Mi intento: Excepto cuando el pendejo la abandone/abandonara cuando era/fuera niña.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## kidika

_Excepto cuando el gilipollas la abandona siendo una niña_.
Lo de pendejo en España sonaría raro y los tiempos verbales de tu propuesta suenan raros también, en España y fuera de ella.
Saludos.


----------



## dilema

bailarín said:


> Hello colleagues of WR,
> 
> My friend just sent me a message about how although each woman may not be the queen of the house in a marriage, they will always be daddy's little princess.
> 
> I wanted to reply: Except when the asshole abandons her when she's a child.
> 
> Mi intento: Excepto cuando el pendejo/capullo (en España, among other more "blunt" options) la abandona siendo niña.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


----------



## josjorge

Si lo de "pendejo" suena raro en España, no te imaginás lo que sonaría "gilipollas" en Argentina. 

Bien, aquí asshole es "boludo", palabra que suele intercalarse cada dos o tres.


----------



## kreiner

Concuerdo con kidika. _Pendejo_ se usa en América, pero no en España. Dado el contexto, más que gilipollas yo lo llamaría _cabrón._


----------



## josjorge

¿Por qué no decir "imbécil", y lo entienden en todos los dialectos?


----------



## kidika

kreiner said:


> Concuerdo con kidika. _Pendejo_ se usa en América, pero no en España. Dado el contexto, más que gilipollas yo lo llamaría _cabrón._


Yo también 
En realidad, sospecho que Bailarín necesita su traducción para alguien de un país concreto, así que quizás eligió _pendejo_ a sabiendas. Pero no está de más que tenga otras opciones, por si acaso.


----------



## la_machy

Hola, G! 

Me parece bien la oración poropuesta por Kidika pero como soy mexicana mi sugerencia sería _pendejo, _y más insultante,_ cabrón_.


Saludos!


----------



## Lurrezko

Otro voto al *cabrón* ese


----------



## inib

_Cabrón, _como mínimo.


----------



## bailarín

Un abrazote para todos. Nunca lo hubiera adivinado particularmente la segunda parte de la oración, lo de "siendo una niña". Muchas gracias.


----------



## bailarín

Pensándolo bien, ¿no sonaría natural si se usa el subjuntivo?

Excepto cuando el cabrón la abandone siendo una niña.


----------



## Lurrezko

bailarín said:


> Pensándolo bien, ¿no sonaría natural si se usa el subjuntivo?
> 
> Excepto cuando el cabrón la abandone siendo una niña.



Yo creo que no, amigo Bailarín. El subjuntivo remite aquí al futuro (no la ha abandonado, pero lo hará).


----------



## bailarín

¡Hola, Lurrezko! Hace mucho, amigo mío. Ohh, yo siempre creí que se aplicaba el subjuntivo a todos los casos hipotéticos.

Cuando vuelvan a la casa, miren la tele.
Dame una llamada cuando tengas tiempo libre.
Hazlo cuando quieras.

Saludos.


----------



## dilema

bailarín said:


> Pensándolo bien, ¿no sonaría natural si se usa el subjuntivo?
> 
> Excepto cuando el cabrón la abandone siendo una niña.


Precisamente aquí lo que hay que usar es el indicativo porque se está hablando de una situación que se está dando por cierta (que ocurrió en el pasado, aunque se esté usando el presente _abandona_). Es decir, lo que se está diciendo es: 

_Las mujeres siempre serán las princesitas de su padre... excepto cuando el capullo las abandona [las ha abandonado] siendo niñas = excepto cuando han sido abandonadas por el capullo de su padre_

No sé si me he explicado bien.


----------



## Lurrezko

bailarín said:


> ¡Hola, Lurrezko! Hace mucho, amigo mío. Ohh, yo siempre creí que se aplicaba el subjuntivo a todos los casos hipotéticos.
> 
> Cuando vuelvan a la casa, miren la tele.
> Dame una llamada cuando tengas tiempo libre.
> Hazlo cuando quieras.
> 
> Saludos.



Sí, pero aquí no expresa una hipótesis, sino una salvedad (en los casos en que el padre la abandona), tal como dice Dilema. El uso de subjuntivo expresa una hipótesis de futuro:

_Mi hijo no me *pide* nada, excepto cuando *necesita* dinero _(sólo en esos casos).
_Mi hijo no me *pedirá* nada, excepto cuando *necesite* dinero_ (en algún momento del futuro)

(Tiempo sin verte. Espero que estés bien)


----------



## bailarín

Aja.  Con sus dos respuestas, ya lo tengo claro.  Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Kcris

bailarín said:


> they will *always *be daddy's little princess.
> 
> I wanted to reply: Except when the asshole abandons her when she's a child.





Lurrezko oinak said:


> _Mi hijo no me *pedirá* nada, excepto cuando *necesite* dinero_ (en algún momento del futuro)


Creo que estoy con Bailarin.


----------



## Lurrezko

Kcris said:


> Creo que estoy con Bailarin.



No te entiendo, Kcris.


----------



## Kcris

La oración que está complementando Bailarin, está en futuro. Luego, el subjuntivo estaría correcto.

_* -Although each woman may not be the queen of the house in a marriage, they will always be daddy's little princess.
-... Except when the asshole abandons her when she's a child.
*_
_-Si bien toda mujer puede que no sea la reina del hogar una vez casada, siempre será la princesita de papi.
-... Salvo que el imbécil la abandone siendo aún una niña.

_In short, _*será *la princesita salvo que la *abandone*.
_
Espero haber sido menos críptico.


----------



## Lurrezko

Kcris said:


> La oración que está complementando Bailarin, está en futuro. Luego, el subjuntivo estaría correcto.
> 
> _* -Although each woman may not be the queen of the house in a marriage, they will always be daddy's little princess.
> -... Except when the asshole abandons her when she's a child.
> *_
> _-Si bien toda mujer puede que no sea la reina del hogar una vez casada, siempre será la princesita de papi.
> -... Salvo que el imbécil la abandone siendo aún una niña.
> 
> _In short, _*será *la princesita salvo que la *abandone*.
> _
> Espero haber sido menos críptico.



Pero es otra construcción, Kcris. *Salvo que + verbo* exige subjuntivo con este sentido. *Excepto cuando* pide indicativo.


----------



## Kcris

Suponía que estábamos haciendo una interpretación y no una traducción literal, que para eso existen los diccionarios en línea y ya sabemos cómo funcionan.


----------



## Lurrezko

Kcris said:


> Suponía que estábamos haciendo una interpretación y no una traducción literal, que para eso existen los diccionarios en línea y ya sabemos cómo funcionan.



Ambas son construcciones correctas en español. A menudo hay varias construcciones válidas posibles, y cada una de ellas tiene su propia idiosincrasia.

Saludos


----------



## inib

kidika said:


> _Excepto cuando el gilipollas la abandona siendo una niña_.
> 
> Saludos.


Hi everyone.
*Excepto cuando el gilipollas/cabrón etc la abandona siendo (una) niña.*
I've been mulling over the above sentence for a few days, have come to three different conclusions, and ended up back at square one.
1) My first thoughts were that this sentence (though perfectly understandable) may not be grammatically correct, because as_ siendo_ is an impersonal verb form, it seems to need to refer back to a previously mentioned subject (and the only subject mentioned is the _gilipollas/cabrón_).
2) I wondered if the easy solution would be to specify _Excepto cuando el gilipollas/cabrón la abandona siendo *ella* una niña/siendo niña *ella*_.
3)Implicit subjects are frequent and perfectly acceptable in Spanish, and there is no danger of ambiguity because the _gilipollas/cabrón_ and the _niña_ are clearly not the same person (through context and gender). So maybe there's no need at all to mention _ella_.
What do you think? Which of my trains of thought are wrong? I hope you won't say all of them!


----------



## Corintio44

"Culero" y "ojete" también son equivalencias para "asshole" en México.


----------



## bailarín

I do not want to derail your question, inib, but I also thought about this question yesterday.  My issue is with the translation of "when she's a child" to "siendo una niña."  This sounds like it could be translated as "except when the father abandons her *being* a child" not "except when the father abandons her *when* she's a child (or during her childhood)." Does this nuance carry over to Spanish?  If so, is there any other way to translate this last clause (when she's a child)?  Perhaps, "excepto cuando el cabrón la abandona durante su infancia" or something similar.


----------



## Corintio44

...cuando aún está pequeña/chiquita.


----------



## kreiner

bailarín said:


> I do not want to derail your question, inib, but I also thought about this question yesterday. My issue is with the translation of "when she's a child" to "siendo una niña." This sounds like it could be translated as "except when the father abandons her *being* a child" not "except when the father abandons her *when* she's a child (or during her childhood)." Does this nuance carry over to Spanish? If so, is there any other way to translate this last clause (when she's a child)? Perhaps, "excepto cuando el cabrón la abandona durante su infancia" or something similar.


 
OK. And also, "cuando el cabrón la abandona siendo (una) niña", or "cuando el cabrón la abandona de pequeña".
El problema de la primera opción es que, en principio, se podría pensar que "siendo una niña" se refiere al cabrón, aunque esta ambigüedad queda eliminada por el contexto.


----------



## Kcris

Kcris said:


> In short, _*será *la princesita salvo *cuando *la *abandone*._


La versión con _cuando_.



inib said:


> 3)Implicit subjects are frequent and perfectly acceptable in Spanish, and there is no danger of ambiguity because the _gilipollas/cabrón_ and the _niña_ are clearly not the same person (through context and gender)


_3) _looks good to me.



bailarín said:


> My issue is with the translation of "when she's a child" to "siendo una niña."  This sounds like it could be translated as "except when the father abandons her *being* a child" not "except when the father abandons her *when* she's a child (or during her childhood)."


That's because s_iendo una niña _sounds more natural.


----------



## bailarín

Kcris said:


> That's because s_iendo una niña _sounds more natural.



Ok, I guess this is one of those instances where translating it literally could slightly alter the meaning of the sentence.  I will trust the native speakers' instincts.   Thank you once again for clarifying, Kcris.


----------



## Kcris

bailarín said:


> Ok, I guess this is one of those instances where translating it literally could slightly alter the meaning of the sentence.  I will trust the native speakers' instincts.   Thank you once again for clarifying, Kcris.


I wouldn't be that bold to say it alters the meaning. But, of course, you can always find a way to include _when _in the sentence, though it would be unnecessary long and hardly handy.

You're welcome!


----------



## inib

bailarín said:


> I do not want to derail your question, inib, but I also thought about this question yesterday. My issue is with the translation of "when she's a child" to "siendo una niña." This sounds like it could be translated as "except when the father abandons her *being* a child" not "except when the father abandons her *when* she's a child (or during her childhood)." Does this nuance carry over to Spanish? If so, is there any other way to translate this last clause (when she's a child)? Perhaps, "excepto cuando el cabrón la abandona durante su infancia" or something similar.


Please don't worry about derailing my question. I'm very relieved to find that someone understood what I was getting at. I think my "theory number 1" would be pretty valid in English, because as I explained before, a)the gerund would grammatically have to refer back to a personal subject, and b)common sense/context might make the meaning clear, but gender doesn't (no difference between un/una or niño/niña).
Perhaps I should have posted this on the Only Spanish forum, because you have put my real question into words...Does this carry over to Spanish?
My theories 2 and 3 are the ones that are nagging me (so perhaps it was time, also, to switch to the grammar forum.) Maybe I'll get round to it one of these days. If so, I'll let you know.
Thanks for your time.
PS: Even "durante su infancia" doesn't clear things up. This time the Spanish is lacking...we don't know if it's his or hers!


----------



## dilema

inib said:


> Hi everyone.
> *Excepto cuando el gilipollas/cabrón etc la abandona siendo (una) niña.*
> I've been mulling over the above sentence for a few days, have come to three different conclusions, and ended up back at square one.
> 1) My first thoughts were that this sentence (though perfectly understandable) may not be grammatically correct, because as_ siendo_ is an impersonal verb form, it seems to need to refer back to a previously mentioned subject (and the only subject mentioned is the _gilipollas/cabrón_).


No sé qué dirá la gramática al respecto. En mi opinión, puesto que no hay ambigüedad ninguna, la frase es correcta. Por un lado, sí que se refiere a un sujeto ya mencionado (*la* _abandona_). Y por el otro, _niña_ sólo puede ser la hija, no el padre.

Si estuviéramos hablando de hijos, posiblemente fuera recomendable construir de otra manera la frase, aunque en cualquier caso, dado el contexto, tampoco cabría mucha duda.


----------



## inib

dilema said:


> No sé qué dirá la gramática al respecto. En mi opinión, puesto que no hay ambigüedad ninguna, la frase es correcta. Por un lado, sí que se refiere a un sujeto ya mencionado (*la* _abandona_). Y por el otro, _niña_ sólo puede ser la hija, no el padre.
> 
> Si estuviéramos hablando de hijos, posiblemente fuera recomendable construir de otra manera la frase, aunque en cualquier caso, dado el contexto, tampoco cabría mucha duda.


 
Mencionada, sí, pero no como sujeto. Sin embargo, gracias por la respuesta. Puesto que todos estamos de acuerdo en que en español no hay posibilidad de confusión, probablemente se concluirá que estoy buscándole 3 pies (o más) al gato.


----------



## kidika

inib said:


> Mencionada, sí, pero no como sujeto. Sin embargo, gracias por la respuesta. Puesto que todos estamos de acuerdo en que en español *no hay posibilidad de confusión*, probablemente se concluirá que estoy buscándole 3 pies (o más) al gato.


Pues sí, le estás buscando tres pies al gato, a la gata y a la niña

En cuanto a esto


> I do not want to derail your question, inib, but I also thought about  this question yesterday. My issue is with the translation of "when she's  a child" to "siendo una niña." This sounds like it could be translated  as "except when the father abandons her *being* a child" not "except when the father abandons her *when*  she's a child (or during her childhood)." Does this nuance carry over  to Spanish? If so, is there any other way to translate this last clause  (when she's a child)? Perhaps, "excepto cuando el cabrón la abandona  durante su infancia" or something similar.


El problema no es que el español no refleje ese matiz. Se puede, ya se han dado opciones (_de pequeña_/_de niña_). El problema es que la palabra "child" no tiene ese matiz de género. Supongo, corrígeme si me equivoco, que si en inglés dijeses: "except when the father abandons her being a_ (small)girl_" por el contexto sabrías inmediatamente que te refieres a cuando la niña era pequeña, no al padre que algún día de su vida resultó ser una niña pequeña.


----------

